# STREETLOW MAGAZINE SAN FRANCISCO SHOW



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jul 18 2009, 12:06 AM~14509886
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

lets get a roll call going........................... :biggrin: GRANDE C.C will be there

REPRESENTING SAN JO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

LETHAL LOWS SACTOWN IN DA HOUSE


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

THERE WILL BE SOME TRAFFIC TOO


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## EL_PORKY65 (Dec 28, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## HYNASClothing (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

maybe ill be there


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

any hop rules?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

WE'LL BE THERE


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

AHHHH MAN 1 ON SAT AND ONE ON SUN WHOS DOING BOTH


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY IS THERE !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 22 2009, 08:24 AM~14547951
> *TTT
> *


SEE YOU THERE !


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 22 2009, 02:22 PM~14551590
> *SEE YOU THERE !
> *


Most deff.
 Looking foward to seeing Bone Thugs & Harmony. TTT


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 22 2009, 05:36 PM~14554183
> *Most deff.
> Looking foward to seeing Bone Thugs & Harmony. TTT
> *


 :yes:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 21 2009, 08:19 PM~14544233
> *any hop rules?
> *


no rules just for you


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 22 2009, 10:25 PM~14556646
> *no rules just for you
> *


lol u 
dick


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 22 2009, 06:36 PM~14554183
> *Most deff.
> Looking foward to seeing Bone Thugs & Harmony. TTT
> *



the jacka..............that bay shit. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt............... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

How much is the door cost????


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Jul 23 2009, 11:41 PM~14567679
> *How much is the door cost????
> *



$40.00 per veh.
50.00 hoppers.


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

be there!


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 21 2009, 09:37 PM~14545185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im der  :thumbsup:


----------



## CiscoLokz (Sep 29, 2006)

ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO PRE REGS???


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

GRANDE C.C. the pre reg is in the last streetlow issue homie and they have a number 2 408.920.0997 c u at the show :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

IM GOING TO HAVE TO SIT THIS ONE OUT ,STREET LOW SHOWS BAC 2BAC I WILL LET THE REST OF THE CLUB .NO


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

Aztec Creations CC will be at both the All Clubs and SF Street Low. :thumbsup: 










Damn it's gonna be a ruff weekend!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CiscoLokz_@Jul 24 2009, 06:45 PM~14574803
> *ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO PRE REGS???
> *



go to streetlowmagazine.com download the pre reg and send it in


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

the black hole going to frisco

























:biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

let start a roll call ..................GRANDE C.C will be there..


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

any hop rules??

its king of the streets right??

i jus thought the hoppers woud like to know :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*ROLL CALL*

1. GRANDE C.C 
2. SOCIOS
3.


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 24 2009, 07:54 PM~14575322
> *the black hole going to frisco
> 
> 
> ...


anything going down close 2 salinas ima go visit 2morro dats why hit me up im probali gona be at taqueria chavinda :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

HOP RULES & PAYOUT 

SINGLE PUMP:
36 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $400.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: TROPHY

DOUBLE PUMP:
38 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $400.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE : TROPHY 

RADICAL CLASS:
CARS & TRUCKS COMPETE TOGETHER
FIRST PLACE: $400.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: TROPHY

GENERAL RULES FOR ALL HOPPERS:
ALL ENTRIES MUST BE A COMPLETE VEHICLE: BUMPERS, GRILLS, WINDOWS, ECT.
NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
ANY HOPPER GETTING STUCK IN THE AIR ON BACK BUMPER WILL BE DIQUALIFIED!!!
STREETLOW HOP JUDGE HAS FINAL WORD ON ALL DISCREPANCIES...

WE AT STREETLOW MAGAZINE ARE STARTING A HOPPING CLASS FOR THE EVERYDAY STREET RIDE DAILY DRIVERS. RIDES THAT WERE BUILT FOR CRUISING NOT JUST HOPPING. WE ARE CALLING IT THE "CRUISER CLASS"

RULES FOR THE CRUISER CLASS ARE:
THAT THE CAR MUST NOT HAVE ANY REAR SUSPENSION MODS
STRETCHED FRONT A-ARMS ARE OK
SINGLE AND DOUBLE PUMPS ARE TO COMPETE TOGETHER

CRUISER CLASS :
FIRST PLACE: $150.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: TROPHY


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT. almost there!! :nicoderm:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

good luck to everyone post pic's


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

*ROLL CALL*

1. GRANDE C.C 
2. SOCIOS
3. CALI LIFE C.C
4.
:biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Jul 25 2009, 11:29 PM~14582917
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> 1. GRANDE C.C
> ...


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 25 2009, 12:21 AM~14577095
> *HOP RULES & PAYOUT
> 
> SINGLE PUMP:
> ...



thanks homies!! :cheesy: :0 im there


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

1. GRANDE C.C 
2. SOCIOS
3. CALI LIFE C.C
4.TRAFFIC CC NOR CAL
5.CHICANO LEGACY c.c. SAN FRAN


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Jul 24 2009, 11:54 PM~14576959
> *anything going down close 2 salinas ima go visit 2morro dats why hit me up im probali gona be at taqueria chavinda :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :yes:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jul 28 2009, 04:27 AM~14602109
> *
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

just checked with the boss's(wife and kids) i'll be there with the ride :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Man, In my back yard too. Sorry can't make it, I organized "relay for Life" , American Cancer Society function that same day. Good luck on the show!!! Sorry Paulie and Gilbert. 

Donny


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jul 27 2009, 11:54 PM~14601791
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :yes:
> *


u know dat spot :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

YOU CAN ADD AZTEC CREATIONS TO THAT ROLL CALL!!!! :biggrin: 

WHAT UP GRANDE GET AT US ON SATURDAY WE WILL MAKE ARRANGEMENTS TO CRUISE UP THERE TOGETHER. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Jul 29 2009, 01:02 AM~14612934
> *YOU CAN ADD AZTEC CREATIONS TO THAT ROLL CALL!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> WHAT UP GRANDE GET AT US ON SATURDAY WE WILL MAKE ARRANGEMENTS TO CRUISE UP THERE TOGETHER. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


okay :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_dam i was thinking bout going but its gonna cost me over 200 bucks 80 for gas for 2 cars 80 for entry fee for 2 cars and another 50 2 sixty bucks 2 feed my family and thats just 2 go sit around cus we dont ever get trophies for some unknown reason _


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 24 2009, 06:54 PM~14575322
> *the black hole going to frisco
> 
> 
> ...


_that truck is sick _


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 29 2009, 08:43 AM~14614659
> *that truck is sick
> *



thanks homie, hope you go I just go and talk to friends, bbq and meet new people :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jul 28 2009, 09:37 PM~14611315
> *Man, In my back yard too. Sorry can't make it, I organized "relay for Life" , American Cancer Society function that same day. Good luck on the show!!! Sorry Paulie and Gilbert.
> 
> Donny
> *


Where is the Relay for Life going to be at bro?


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

I FINALLY GOT THE COCHINO SHIRTS IN, so all you cochino and cochinas look for the booth and come get your shirts... see you on sunday


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 29 2009, 09:09 PM~14622653
> *I FINALLY GOT THE COCHINO SHIRTS IN, so all you cochino and cochinas look for the booth and come get your shirts... see you on sunday
> *


SAVE ME A 2X BIGDADDY SEE U SUNDAY


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 29 2009, 08:42 AM~14614652
> *dam i was thinking bout going  but  its gonna cost me over 200 bucks  80 for gas for 2 cars  80 for entry fee for 2 cars  and another 50 2 sixty bucks 2 feed my family  and thats just 2 go sit around  cus we dont ever get trophies  for some unknown reason
> *


gimmie 125.00 and all bbq at the park and give you a first place trophie too


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Jul 29 2009, 09:25 PM~14622884
> *SAVE ME A 2X BIGDADDY SEE U SUNDAY
> *



:uh: :uh: no manches Trino 2x? u gonna cover cherry wit it? :biggrin: see u there cabron


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

1. GRANDE C.C 
2. SOCIOS
3. CALI LIFE C.C
4.TRAFFIC CC NOR CAL
5.CHICANO LEGACY c.c. SAN FRAN
6.*ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY*


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 29 2009, 11:32 PM~14623606
> *1. GRANDE C.C
> 2. SOCIOS
> 3. CALI LIFE C.C
> ...


see you sunday bRO


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 29 2009, 09:09 PM~14622653
> *I FINALLY GOT THE COCHINO SHIRTS IN, so all you cochino and cochinas look for the booth and come get your shirts... see you on sunday
> *


Save me one bro ... i am not heading to this show but I will get it from you at the next event ....


----------



## 1swt63 (Oct 30, 2004)

Do anyone know what time registeration starts of this show? 7, 8. 9am?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1swt63_@Jul 30 2009, 01:34 PM~14629137
> *Do anyone know what time registeration starts of this show? 7, 8. 9am?
> *


6:00AM SUNDAY MORNING.....


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 30 2009, 01:06 PM~14628782
> *Save me one bro ... i am not heading to this show but I will get it from you at the next event ....
> *


WHAT UP BRO , WE'RE GONNA MISS YOU AT THE SHOW, AND I ALSO HEARD YOUR NINERS WILL BE PRACTICING THERE THE SAME DAY OF THE SHOW..... :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 30 2009, 01:39 PM~14629197
> *WHAT UP BRO , WE'RE GONNA MISS YOU AT THE SHOW, AND I ALSO HEARD YOUR NINERS WILL BE PRACTICING THERE THE SAME DAY OF THE SHOW..... :0
> *


Can't make it out bro ... money is tight right now .... I will ask them at training camp on saturday :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

1/4 of the way ready car is washed and waxed and the engine compartment is clean, now i got the trunk undercarriage and insides to do, oh yeah and charge the batteries :tears:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 30 2009, 01:54 PM~14629339
> *Can't make it out bro ... money is tight right now .... I will ask them at training camp on saturday  :biggrin:
> *


I am not heading out there either money is tight, plus you you know LOCS got to stay 50 yards away


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 30 2009, 06:26 PM~14632444
> *I am not heading out there either money is tight, plus you you know LOCS got to stay 50 yards away
> *


 :uh: WEENIE


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

2tt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

we are ready just pulled a pump out we going to make a class


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 30 2009, 09:39 PM~14634063
> *:uh: WEENIE
> *


ahhhh no hoe ---im not trying to have some dudes tried to tell the cops then i go in


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 30 2009, 11:11 PM~14635032
> *ahhhh no hoe ---im not trying to have some dudes tried to tell the cops then i go in
> *



What if you disguised yourself TITO ? :scrutinize:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 31 2009, 09:19 AM~14637170
> *What if you disguised yourself TITO ?  :scrutinize:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


dress up as paquita la del barrio


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 31 2009, 09:22 AM~14637191
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> dress up as paquita la del barrio
> *


Sounds like photoshop time, hook it up jess :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 31 2009, 09:25 AM~14637211
> *Sounds like photoshop time, hook it up jess  :cheesy:
> *



dam I wish I'm at work can't even get to my photobucket :angry: see u sun bro


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 31 2009, 09:27 AM~14637229
> *dam I wish I'm at work can't even get to my photobucket  :angry:  see u sun bro
> *


Damn, it would've been nice to see him in a raiders jersey or something that we cant reconize him in :biggrin: Alright bro seeya sunday  </span>


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 31 2009, 09:48 AM~14637389
> *Damn, it would've been nice to see him in a raiders jersey or something that we cant reconize him in  :biggrin:  Alright bro seeya sunday   </span>
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 31 2009, 09:48 AM~14637389
> *Damn, it would've been nice to see him in a raiders jersey or something that we cant reconize him in  :biggrin:  Alright bro seeya sunday   </span>
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

plaque is polished and back in the ride, now my son listens a little more i told if he getsin trouble when more time he was going to have to polish it, it only took him 2 hours but it is shiny


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: MY RIDE IS READY TO ROLL, THE FLEETWOOD CRUIZER WILL BE IN THE HOUSE 4 SURE


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

1. GRANDE C.C 
2. SOCIOS
3. CALI LIFE C.C
4.TRAFFIC CC NOR CAL
5.CHICANO LEGACY c.c. SAN FRAN
6.ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY
7. LIFES FINEST EAST BAY C.C.

We there


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 31 2009, 09:48 AM~14637389
> *Damn, it would've been nice to see him in a raiders jersey or something that we cant reconize him in  :biggrin:  Alright bro seeya sunday   </span>
> *


 :0 :angry: 

man i thought we were cool why would you wish that shit on me.

YOU THE NINERS ARE GONNA BEAT THAT ASS


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 1 2009, 04:26 AM~14645201
> *:0  :angry:
> 
> man i thought we were cool why would you wish that shit on me.
> ...



My bad TITO, I was just trying to find a way for you to attend da show homie. if you came in a raiders jersey, nobody would reconize you, they probably think your jess TWIN brother !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 1 2009, 11:50 AM~14646676
> *My bad TITO, I was just trying to find a way for you to attend da show homie. if you came in a raiders jersey, nobody would reconize you, they probably  think your jess TWIN brother !!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 1 2009, 11:50 AM~14646676
> *My bad TITO, I was just trying to find a way for you to attend da show homie. if you came in a raiders jersey, nobody would reconize you, they probably  think your jess TWIN brother !!!!  :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE---GOOD IDEA. NAW BUT I AM GOING HOME TO SPEND TIME WITH THE FAMILY


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

26 inch 1st place gos to chicano legacy sf. representing 26inch bikes


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 1 2009, 09:42 PM~14649691
> *MAYBE---GOOD IDEA.  NAW BUT I AM GOING HOME TO SPEND TIME WITH THE FAMILY*



I decided to do the same :biggrin:


----------



## bichkikr (Oct 6, 2008)

some pics i snapped at the show today...


----------



## bichkikr (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*anyone have anymore pics*


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

who got more pics, and who got sum of da bikini contest


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stiffy (Jul 14, 2009)

anyone have more pics of the show today


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

all i know is my face is hella sun burnt lol


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Aug 2 2009, 09:35 PM~14656164
> *all i know is my face is hella sun burnt lol
> *


i know i think pretty much our whole club is sunburned. :burn: lol


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

HOW WAS THE SHOW? WEATHER?


----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)

THE SHOW WAS COO HAD FUN ALOT OF RIDES GOOD SHOW ON STAGE THANKS STREETLOW


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

POST SOME PICTURES


----------



## EL_PORKY65 (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LETHAL TWIN_@Aug 2 2009, 10:22 PM~14656583
> *THE SHOW WAS COO HAD FUN ALOT OF RIDES GOOD SHOW ON STAGE THANKS STREETLOW
> *



YEA THAT WAS A GOOD SHOW ON STAGE, BUT I THINK WE WANTED TO SEE MORE...O NO.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

i got some pics...but im way too tired from the drive..just got home. tomorrow A.M. for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

i thought it was kinda weak. maybe i just got there too late. or maybe it was the $20 a head...
well, whatever it was, i should have passed.
there was a handful of nice rides out there though.


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

great show just upset dat i didnt see cellski,drudown,or the jaka, but lazie bone gave a long aand sick azz perfornace. i even got in on lazie bones :420: rotation. da bikini contest was light wieght kracken (who got pics).da car show was cracken but just not as many carz as da previous years. but over all it was a great show, thanks streetlow.


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

WHERES THE PICS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

ILL BE POSTING UP PICS SOON GOTTA CHANGE A F$%&^%$ FLAT I GOT WHAT A WAY TO WAKE UP


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

lets get the pics rolling


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

just to wake some people up


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 3 2009, 09:10 AM~14658858
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'm waking up :cheesy:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 3 2009, 09:53 AM~14659178
> *I'm waking up  :cheesy:
> *


here ya go







:0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 3 2009, 10:10 AM~14658858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM! :0 :cheesy: I'M AWAKE NOW! GOT MORE PICS OF HER?! AND WHO'S THIS CHICK?! :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 3 2009, 10:03 AM~14659284
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM! :0  :cheesy: I'M AWAKE NOW! GOT MORE PICS OF HER?! AND WHO'S THIS CHICK?!      :wow:  :wow: :wow: :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


i gotta few of her don't know her name though she was with the street low crew sprobubly one of there models


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

aint no pics of the hop whats up


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 3 2009, 11:07 AM~14659325
> *i gotta few of her don't know her name though she was with the street low crew sprobubly one of there models
> 
> 
> ...


BEST INVESTMENT THEY MADE! KEEP HER PICS COMIN BRO.! DON'T LET ME START GETTIN :420: AGAIN! :biggrin: :h5: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Aug 3 2009, 10:18 AM~14659377
> *aint no pics of the hop whats up
> *


this is the only one i got you can see the 64 grille by the time i got back there it was over i think they only had 2 or 3 cars, i saw the four and a mini truck


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 3 2009, 10:20 AM~14659389
> *BEST INVESTMENT THEY MADE! KEEP HER PICS COMIN BRO.! DON'T LET ME START GETTIN  :420:  AGAIN! :biggrin:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

now this one's a cutie, i was just wondering how do you take a pic with your eyes closed :dunno:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

stepping out for a lil while will post more in a few this tiny pic is taking forever to download


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN+Aug 3 2009, 10:03 AM~14659280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sushi 4 lunch :cheesy:


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

sorry as close as i could get up


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 3 2009, 03:46 PM~14662079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DDDAAAAAMMNNNN!!!! :0


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

damn did any one else go to the show with A camera


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Mas pics. Mas pics.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

ANY HOP PICS??


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 3 2009, 05:25 PM~14663755
> *ANY HOP PICS??
> *



GUESS NOT NELSON CUZ WE DIDN'T SHOW UP :biggrin: J/K


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Aug 3 2009, 12:16 PM~14660461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

nice pics guys


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

nice pics!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

Chicks!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

working on video!! :biggrin: F.... sucks, my Battery died at the bikini contest :angry:
they show some chichis :tears:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you SLM for putting together another show. Even though the economy is bad right now, its great to see a lot of the car clubs sticking together and showing each other support and keeping the Movement going.

I was happy to see all the nice rides... It was a postive atmosphere!!!!! TTT


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

COME TAKE A TRIP TO WEST TEXAS!!!!!!


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

cool show but a little small ,still had a good time cause the chicks like always!!! :biggrin:  thanks streetlow.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Aug 4 2009, 02:25 PM~14673376
> *cool show but a little small ,still had a good time cause the chicks like always!!! :biggrin:   thanks streetlow.
> *


i know a lot rides did not show up i hope only cuz of the economy


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Aug 4 2009, 02:25 PM~14673376
> *cool show but a little small ,still had a good time cause the chicks like always!!! :biggrin:   thanks streetlow.
> *


si mentiroso got pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice pictures :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homyzrus_@Aug 4 2009, 03:12 PM~14673839
> *si mentiroso got pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


r u shure u want me to do that?


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 4 2009, 02:39 PM~14673549
> *i know a lot rides did not show up i hope only cuz of the economy
> *


it will get better :biggrin: plus the weather was not the greatest.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice pics.


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by homyzrus_@Aug 4 2009, 03:12 PM~14673839
> *si mentiroso got pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BIKINI CONTEST WINNER!!!

YOU KNOW HOW AZTECAS DOES IT....THIS WAS THE DAY AFTER THE SHOW...WHO EVER WAS THERE AND SAW THE CONTEST THEN YA SAW HER!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Aug 4 2009, 07:54 PM~14676696
> *BIKINI CONTEST WINNER!!!
> 
> YOU KNOW HOW AZTECAS DOES IT....THIS WAS THE DAY AFTER THE SHOW...WHO EVER WAS THERE AND SAW THE CONTEST THEN YA SAW HER!
> ...



H O L Y S H I T !!!!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Aug 3 2009, 07:59 PM~14665443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMM!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> :biggrin: DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMM!!!
> [/quote


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2009, 08:06 PM~14677595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Aug 4 2009, 07:54 PM~14676696
> *BIKINI CONTEST WINNER!!!
> 
> YOU KNOW HOW AZTECAS DOES IT....THIS WAS THE DAY AFTER THE SHOW...WHO EVER WAS THERE AND SAW THE CONTEST THEN YA SAW HER!
> ...



LOL...AND YA'LL HAVENT EVEN SEEN THE XXX PICS ...LOL I WOULD POST THEM BUT THEY WILL GET DELETED INNA HEART BEAT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

no prob pm them to me or email them [email protected]


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Aug 4 2009, 09:46 PM~14678115
> *LOL...AND YA'LL HAVENT EVEN SEEN THE XXX PICS ...LOL I WOULD POST THEM BUT THEY WILL GET DELETED INNA HEART BEAT
> *


POST THEM, POST THEM!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: I want to see too!


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2009, 09:06 PM~14677595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN SHE LOOKS LIKE SHE JUST CAME OFF THE BOAT LOL SHE LOVE YOU LONG TIME :biggrin:


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Aug 4 2009, 09:46 PM~14678115
> *LOL...AND YA'LL HAVENT EVEN SEEN THE XXX PICS ...LOL I WOULD POST THEM BUT THEY WILL GET DELETED INNA HEART BEAT
> *


you could post them to www.Imagevenue.com and just put up the links, and they shouldn't get deleted. :biggrin:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Aug 4 2009, 09:46 PM~14678115
> *LOL...AND YA'LL HAVENT EVEN SEEN THE XXX PICS ...LOL I WOULD POST THEM BUT THEY WILL GET DELETED INNA HEART BEAT
> *


email um 2 me.


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

SEND THEM TO ME  :biggrin:


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2009, 10:04 PM~14678399
> *POST THEM, POST THEM!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: I want to see too!
> *



RUTHIE!! ...LOL WHEN WE GONNA DO A PHOTO SHOOT??? LOL..... :biggrin: 

BTW IMMA DJ OUT THERE IN YOUR CITY FOR A LITTLE CONCERT WITH THE JACKA ON THE 21ST!!

GATHER YOUR GIRLS AND COME BY HIT ME UP ON MY PAGE FOR THE 411


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 4 2009, 10:04 PM~14678403
> *DAMN SHE LOOKS LIKE SHE JUST CAME OFF THE BOAT LOL SHE LOVE YOU  LONG TIME :biggrin:
> *



NAW NAW NONE OF THAT....SALVADOREAN


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*CELIA'S EVIL WAYS TOOK HOME A TROPHIE !*


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

FUKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I MISSED A CLEAN ASS SHOW :uh:  :angry: :banghead:


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Aug 4 2009, 09:46 PM~14678115
> *LOL...AND YA'LL HAVENT EVEN SEEN THE XXX PICS ...LOL I WOULD POST THEM BUT THEY WILL GET DELETED INNA HEART BEAT
> *



i think i speak for all when i say send them i can send u the whole bikini contest for a trade lol


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)3 Members: jose510ss, BIG GOOSE, BOUNZIN 
just 4r da fuk of it wat up :biggrin:


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dough boy_@Aug 4 2009, 11:51 PM~14679440
> *i think i speak for all when i say send them i can send u the whole bikini contest for a trade lol
> *



BIKINI CONTEST VIDEO----

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29vpeNp4mMI


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Aug 4 2009, 08:54 PM~14676696
> *BIKINI CONTEST WINNER!!!
> 
> YOU KNOW HOW AZTECAS DOES IT....THIS WAS THE DAY AFTER THE SHOW...WHO EVER WAS THERE AND SAW THE CONTEST THEN YA SAW HER!
> ...



:0 TO THA TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ANYBODY GOT INFO. ON WHO THIS CHICK IS? :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Aug 4 2009, 10:44 PM~14678952
> *NAW NAW NONE OF THAT....SALVADOREAN
> *


NO WAY :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Aug 4 2009, 09:46 PM~14678115
> *LOL...AND YA'LL HAVENT EVEN SEEN THE XXX PICS ...LOL I WOULD POST THEM BUT THEY WILL GET DELETED INNA HEART BEAT
> *


 :0 pm them homie :biggrin:


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 5 2009, 09:11 AM~14681728
> *:0  pm them homie    :biggrin:
> *


X2 DONT BE STINGY LOL


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY WORLD WIDE FAMILY !*


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY WORLD WIDE FAMILY ! *


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

GOOD PICS


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 5 2009, 11:26 AM~14683296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT GUY LOOKS PRETTY GAY :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Aug 4 2009, 10:46 PM~14678115
> *LOL...AND YA'LL HAVENT EVEN SEEN THE XXX PICS ...LOL I WOULD POST THEM BUT THEY WILL GET DELETED INNA HEART BEAT
> *



PM THE PICS 2 ME HOMIE! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

if these guys did not show up the show would of been even smaller they brought atleast 20 rides



















i tried to get all of them but i got to tired


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

keep pics coming.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

i had a real good time i hope streetlow does it again in san fran next year!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

i had a real good time i hope streetlow does it again in san fran next year!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 5 2009, 12:53 PM~14684061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR A GREAT SHOW STREETLOW SEE YOU IN COSTA MESA


----------



## 1970 XL (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 5 2009, 11:04 AM~14683012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the  picture 
(all pictures look great)keep on clicking...

Manuel,Aztecas cc Modesto Chapter


----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)

had hella fun thanks


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LETHAL TWIN_@Aug 6 2009, 09:57 AM~14692872
> *had hella fun thanks
> 
> 
> ...



THATS WHAT IM TALKING BOUT!!! STREET CAR... OR SHOULD I SAY.. FREEWAY CAR!!


LOL


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LETHAL TWIN_@Aug 6 2009, 09:57 AM~14692872
> *had hella fun thanks
> 
> 
> ...


im glad i did not have to deal with any of that traffic


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Aug 4 2009, 09:46 PM~14678115
> *LOL...AND YA'LL HAVENT EVEN SEEN THE XXX PICS ...LOL I WOULD POST THEM BUT THEY WILL GET DELETED INNA HEART BEAT
> *


so you guys kept for awhile?


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Aug 5 2009, 12:22 AM~14679614
> *BIKINI CONTEST VIDEO----
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29vpeNp4mMI
> *



damn it i think u should still send them to me let me know if u wanna do a trade or something


----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 6 2009, 12:30 PM~14694346
> *so you guys kept for awhile?
> *


you can send them pix in a pm to me homeboy


----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Aug 4 2009, 09:46 PM~14678115
> *LOL...AND YA'LL HAVENT EVEN SEEN THE XXX PICS ...LOL I WOULD POST THEM BUT THEY WILL GET DELETED INNA HEART BEAT
> *


wassup with the pix pm them wassup homeboy


----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Aug 4 2009, 09:46 PM~14678115
> *LOL...AND YA'LL HAVENT EVEN SEEN THE XXX PICS ...LOL I WOULD POST THEM BUT THEY WILL GET DELETED INNA HEART BEAT
> *


wassup with the pix pm them wassup homeboy


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 6 2009, 12:30 PM~14694346
> *so you guys kept for awhile?
> *


something like that


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LETHAL TWIN+Aug 6 2009, 09:57 AM~14692872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR COMING OUT HOMIES.....


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 6 2009, 11:21 PM~14700359
> *THANKS FOR COMING OUT HOMIES.....
> *


no, thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 6 2009, 11:21 PM~14700359
> *THANKS FOR COMING OUT HOMIES.....
> *


THANK YOU GUYS HAD HELLA FUN


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

GOOD SHOW STREETLOW........FROM GRANDE C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Once again thanx SLM for coming to da SCO!


----------



## testing123 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 3 2009, 10:07 AM~14659325
> *i gotta few of her don't know her name though she was with the street low crew sprobubly one of there models
> 
> 
> ...



THATS JELLI... C HER PAGE @ WWW.JELLI.BIZ


----------



## testing123 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 3 2009, 10:20 AM~14659389
> *BEST INVESTMENT THEY MADE! KEEP HER PICS COMIN BRO.! DON'T LET ME START GETTIN  :420:  AGAIN! :biggrin:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


THATS JELLI... C HER PAGE @ WWW.JELLI.BIZ


----------



## testing123 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 3 2009, 09:53 AM~14659178
> *I'm waking up  :cheesy:
> *


THATS JELLI... C HER PAGE @ WWW.JELLI.BIZ


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by testing123_@Oct 5 2009, 10:44 AM~15271243
> *THATS JELLI... C HER PAGE @ WWW.JELLI.BIZ
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT BRO.! THANKS! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 5 2009, 03:53 PM~14684061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

Can you post them to www.flickr.com then send us the link to it?
This way they can't say the actual pictures were posted on this board.
Just say ahead of time that it has XXX pictures.





> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Aug 4 2009, 10:46 PM~14678115
> *LOL...AND YA'LL HAVENT EVEN SEEN THE XXX PICS ...LOL I WOULD POST THEM BUT THEY WILL GET DELETED INNA HEART BEAT
> *


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2009, 09:06 PM~14677595
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS WHAT THE FUCK IM TALKIN ABOUT....TIGHT ASS PIC'S :biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 5 2009, 10:11 AM~14682330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 3 2009, 10:03 AM~14659280
> *here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------

